# I Got Bored This Morning...



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

...and decided to take some photos of my current most-used watches. So without further ado:

Casio G-Shock DW5600E-1V










Seiko OM










Ollech & Wajs M5


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Seiko 007










Kronos RN










And last but not least, my venerable old Tag F1


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice little collection you got there Colin


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the picture of the Seiko 007 where the date is hiding. IMHO it looks so much nicer without the date!

regards

Jan


----------

